# my first photography website



## Kirst (May 22, 2007)

Please check but understand that I only set up tonight so it is in the beginning stages. I only two albums with very images but I'll hopefully I'll adding lot more as time goes by. If anyone have used or is using the type as me please tell what I can do to improve beside more images, that I know and I am working on it. 

Please do look though. 

http://www.colabears.com/main.php


----------



## Hobbit (May 26, 2007)

What image software is this? You might want to add a header image or something to make it more appealing.


----------



## Kirst (Jun 1, 2007)

The link I posted is now unavailable you can now use this link 

http://www.colabears.com/news.php


----------



## Amper (Jun 1, 2007)

I certainly has potential, Btw, Sammi is uber cutsie!!!


----------



## Kirst (Jun 11, 2007)

I have added some new images. Please have look and c&c if you want to.


----------

